# Lost tail feather



## hbxninja (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

I just noticed cosmo lost his main tail feather, the longest one. He still has a bunch of pin feathers and is still clearly molting.
Is it normal for this feather to fall out?
I know I recently posted a topic like this, but I'm kind of worried that its not normal for these ones to fall out.
Now his tail is shortened by a couple inches.

Picture:


http://imgur.com/Kc2gIMU


So in all, my main questions are:
Is it normal for this feather to fall out?
Will it grow back?

Thanks,
hbxninja


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, it's very very normal and part of the moulting process. Cosmo will grow back the tail feather in a few weeks time.
The same goes for the secondary tail feathers, primary and secondary flight feathers, etc.* All* moulted feathers will be replaced by new ones.


----------



## hbxninja (Nov 21, 2016)

aluz said:


> Yes, it's very very normal and part of the moulting process. Cosmo will grow back the tail feather in a few weeks time.
> The same goes for the secondary tail feathers, primary and secondary flight feathers, etc.* All* moulted feathers will be replaced by new ones.


What would happen if the feathers don't grow back? Or is that even possible?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's very unlikely that it won't grow back, but Cosmo will be fine if it didn't grow back.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

hbxninja said:


> What would happen if the feathers don't grow back? Or is that even possible?


Only under very specific circumstances could that happen. 
For example if a pet bird has a feather plucking problem and continuously plucks the feathers out of a specific area and happens to also damage the skin the process, the regrowth of feathers could be seriously compromised.

Very old age can also slow affect feather regrowth, I experienced this with my oldest budgie who lived to the age of 14 years old. The feathers on his legs took more time to grow and in some areas of the leg he had bald patches that never got to be fully feathered.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Budgies and all other birds will molt their feathers and replace them as all have replied. Aluz detailed some occasional problems that could occur but you don't need to worry. Maybe you could start a collection and label dates in an envelope. I did that a long time ago as a kid. Also to me, it looks like Cosmo is a she.


----------



## hbxninja (Nov 21, 2016)

philw said:


> Budgies and all other birds will molt their feathers and replace them as all have replied. Aluz detailed some occasional problems that could occur but you don't need to worry. Maybe you could start a collection and label dates in an envelope. I did that a long time ago as a kid. Also to me, it looks like Cosmo is a she.


Ok. I'm pretty certain Cosmo is a he. He mimicks well and his cere is actually quite blue with a white border. This lighting makes it look white.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you have been advised, all feathers are molted and grow back so the loss of Cosmo's tail feathers is nothing to be concerned about. 

*


----------

